# Top 10 Torrent Sites Of 2010



## ritesh.techie (Nov 8, 2010)

Do you use Torrents? Most of us do, and some don’t, file sharing on internet is the biggest gray market which cannot be controlled or monitored every-time and its growing and growing. In past year we saw many big name like demonoid, thepiratebay etc have shut down their trackers because of they were being sued by copyright acts.

But they came back again, and are serving or helping a lot of users today. Below you’ll find a list of the 10 most-visited torrent sites of 2010. Only public and English language sites are included. The list is based on traffic rank reports from Compete, Alexa and SiteReport’s World Rank. The number of daily visitors and page views are estimates.

#1 THEPIRATEBAY.ORG

- Daily Visitors: 4,600,136
- Pageviews: 26,036,770 (5.66 per visitor)
- Alexa Rank: #101
- Compete Rank: #724

#2 TORRENTZ.COM

- Daily Visitors: 2,756,280
- Pageviews: 13,781,400 (5 per visitor)
- Alexa Rank: #167
- Compete Rank: Currently Not Available

Check out the complete list here


----------



## dr_jimit (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 9, 2010)

I do not think it is an appropriate topic in this forum. All these trackers track nothing but warez/pirated/p0rn


----------



## NainO (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree.
But look at the daily visiters of these torrents site!!!


----------

